# Additional Comments Box on Job Applications



## blastereosloud (Nov 12, 2011)

Usually I don't get these type of fields in job applications but now that I have all my EMT red tape squared away, I'm finally starting to apply for jobs and am coming across this field a lot. My question to all of you is what is good to put in the *"State any additional information you feel may be helpful to us in considering your application"* box area. Specifically, this is what Schaefer's job application asks and I just don't want to put something that might seem silly or unnecessary, but don't want to sound boastful I guess is what I'm trying to say. HELP! :wacko:


----------



## BEorP (Nov 12, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> Usually I don't get these type of fields in job applications but now that I have all my EMT red tape squared away, I'm finally starting to apply for jobs and am coming across this field a lot. My question to all of you is what is good to put in the *"State any additional information you feel may be helpful to us in considering your application"* box area. Specifically, this is what Schaefer's job application asks and I just don't want to put something that might seem silly or unnecessary, but don't want to sound boastful I guess is what I'm trying to say. HELP! :wacko:



It is hard to make specific recommendations without knowing what has already been covered on the application. Do you have any significant education, certifications, or awards that weren't mentioned somewhere else on the application? If so, tell them about it. A job application is not a place to be bashful.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2011)

BEorP said:


> It is hard to make specific recommendations without knowing what has already been covered on the application. Do you have any significant education, certifications, or awards that weren't mentioned somewhere else on the application? If so, tell them about it. A job application is not a place to be bashful.



Exactly this. Put in any kind of certs and education and awards that make you stand out from just the normal EMT. If you have any of the ICS courses done then this would probably be a place to put them.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 12, 2011)

The problem is I don't have any other specialized certs or training other than the FEMA ICS ones that I already mentioned earlier in their application where it says, *"Describe any specialized training, apprenticeship, skills and extra-curricular activities."* That's the area I put that list of information under, unless you guys think it's better under the other one? I just applied for Bowers right now and that one was a hell of a lot easier. Only problem is I don't really wanna work on an IFT….-_-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sadly with the way California is you pretty much need to get hired anywhere you can to have the experience on your applications.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> Sadly with the way California is you pretty much need to get hired anywhere you can to have the experience on your applications.



It's very sad :'(


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 12, 2011)

So which field do you guys think I should use to list my FEMA Certs in and what should I then list in the other field?


----------



## BEorP (Nov 12, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> So which field do you guys think I should use to list my FEMA Certs in and what should I then list in the other field?



It sounds like FEMA certs should go in the box for specialized training that you mentioned. It may be that there isn't anything else to add in the last box.

Though you may be left with a feeling that you wasted an opportunity to give them one more reason to hire you, if the rest of the application has already covered all of your education, certifications, awards, experience, etc. then just leave the "any extra info" box blank. If you're not getting any interest from employers, then it will be time to revisit things to find a way to fill that box. By this I do not mean moving something from somewhere else on the application, but rather improving your credentials or experience so you have something extra that employers are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 12, 2011)

That really helps BEorP, thank you for the info, I will try it that way and see if I cant get any bites. Cheers.


----------

